# I wonder if it is sprinklered?



## Coug Dad (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone know if this house is sprinklered?

http://ccheadliner.com/news/article_fca0c66e-1db0-11e0-93d8-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## DanB (Jan 14, 2011)

I grew up near there, the pertinent question is more likely to be "Does it have indoor plumbing?".


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jan 14, 2011)

The largest single family residence I have plan reviewed was 37,000 square feet.  It was the owner of ReMax.  It had a two story garage that would fit up to 16 vehicles.  The house did have a sprinkler system.  There were also two guest houses that were each 5,000 square feet.


----------



## packsaddle (Jan 14, 2011)

"How big is your home?"

"About an acre."


----------



## peach (Jan 15, 2011)

IF it's an IRC structure, kind of depends on the adopted code when it was permitted.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Jan 15, 2011)

DanB said:
			
		

> I grew up near there, the pertinent question is more likely to be "Does it have indoor plumbing?".


For those who haven't been to this part of the country - you don't know how true this is!!  The assessor will undoubtedly make his or her valuation based on a MHE (Mobile Home Equivalent) scale.


----------

